# Remote Biller/Coder needed for full-time position



## cbuckhaulter (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking for biller/coder with a minimum of 5 years experience to work remotely from your home office as an independent contractor.  This is a full-time position and requires a minimum of 32 hours per week.  Daytime work hours required.  Must have recent billing experience.  US applicants only.  If interested, please email resume to cbuckhaulter@nuesoft.com


----------



## veloso (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi,
 Do you have any position for outpatient multi- specialty New York base? 

Thank you,
ireneam@gmail.com


----------

